# Plans



## pv2barnes (Dec 19, 2012)

Whats up guys I got to a technical school for Machining Technology and we have tours come up each year  to let younger kids see what we do and we were looking at doing one of these engines for a display piece for these tours and other school events. We were looking for some plans for any engine just about we would like to make it a 4 cylinder or more. The main thing is that we would like it to be a big enough that everybody in the shop to get involved so if anybody has free plans or knows somewhere we could get a set of free plans it would be highly appreciated. I will make sure to put up pictures of the process and every thing after we decide which one were going to do.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 20, 2012)

Dont know about free plans but a google search will give plenty of results for plans at reasonable cost. Alternatively you could buy a second hand engine pull it apart and make one.


----------



## pv2barnes (Dec 20, 2012)

now how hard is it to scale up these engines from the plans so that they still work effectively?


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 20, 2012)

Scaling up is easier than scaling down. Seems like material costs quadruple though.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2012)

> Scaling up is easier than scaling down. Seems like material costs quadruple though.



well doubling the sisize increases volume by 8 fold so material volume therefore cost will increase by a factor of 8 not four.
tin


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 20, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> well doubling the sisize increases volume by 8 fold so material volume therefore cost will increase by a factor of 8 not four.
> tin



What no quantity discount?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Dec 20, 2012)

Check out the "Downloads" section right here on this site.
Plans are uploaded here for non-commercial use. There are
some cool engines, tools & good info to be found there.
Allot of these items have been built on this site & you can
see the documented "build logs" complete with pics & how
the parts were machined. I think ALL of the members here
would be more than happy to answer any questions you 
might have.

Welcome to the "Club".

John


----------



## deverett (Dec 23, 2012)

If you want the whole class to get involved, you might consider making several models of the same design.  You could have the class divided up into small groups for each engine, each group member making a specific part or parts.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## pkastagehand (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice picture of a Super M by the way.  I grew up with those and an MD.

Paul


----------

